# Question about Oscar and Electric Blue Lobster(crayfish)



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

I have a 6-7 inch Oscar alone in a 55 gallon tank, Could I add a electric blue lobster(crayfish) that is 3-5 inchs or would my oscar eat him?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Oscars naturally eat crustaceans. Crayfish are one of the few live foods I will treat my oscars to. So in short, yes, your oscar would love him!


----------



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

I figured my oscar would make him a snack.. =( ..Im wondering if i can put him with a small 4inch jack dempsey and 3 inch black convict. Idk who would eat who or if they could co-exist..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Cichlids and crayfish do not mesh. As soon as they molt they're toast.


----------



## Ralphy The Oscar (Mar 17, 2010)

Darn =/ im tempted to have a tank just for the crayfish by himself haha... maybe in the future


----------



## kered (Aug 2, 2010)

i had one in with my oscar...didnt think it would last long but he actually lasted 5 or 6 months...then one morning i got up and there was pink and blue all over the tank!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yikes!


----------

